# Homeowners pets



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

How do you service guys handle homeowners who insist their "dog does not bite"? I personally tell them if their dog does bite me then it will be his first and last bite. That usually sends me on my way to the next job or they put the dog up. I had a incident with a customers neighbors dog.......the dog didn't fair very well to say the least but I did get 3 stitches. The neighbor wanted to sue!!! She called the police and the police told her "We have a leash law" and "The plumber could sue you". Basically the dog died so I paid for my arm to be sewn up and forgot about it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Home owners dog got lose once. Came at me ready to bite lunged and got a taste of my Mag light. Owner was sorry put dog in garage. I don't like hitting animals but I like my body parts more.

To many cats and I can't stay hard to breath, eyes water bad. Nose drips eyes get very itchy
So any crazy cat ladies please don't call me.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I understand. I love dogs but some are more "animal" than pet. Some homeowners get a kick out of scaring people with their dogs......I say " I'm more worried about your dog if he bites me" that usually gets their attention. I had one guy get real smart about it and said "you would have to go through me first"......I took a look at him and said...." I dont think you want to bite me either" :no:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bad owners = Bad dog


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i like when HO says it hasnt bit anyone yet. i always tell them to tie it up or put them in another room because i dont want to be the dogs first victim!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What kind of dog was it?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

jjbex said:


> What kind of dog was it?


 Looked like part pit maybe mix of some kind all I saw was brown white teeth and all it saw was stars.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

looked like a black lab mixed with a chow. I turned around from my van's side door and he was standing there.....I started to reach for a piece of old glavy pipe and he jumped up and bit my arm. When he jumped again I caught him around the neck in a choke hold and wrapped my legs around his waist and choked him out......alittle too hard but I was bleeding and I freak out on my own blood like that. It took me 2 days to calm down.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I can usually handle the pets. I love cats and know how to act around them. I love dogs, too, and usually the large dogs are the safest. It's the little ankle-biters that you have to keep your eye on. Usually, keeping your eye on them is all that it takes.

But pit bulls are another story. Rottweilers are usually pussy cats. Any dog can be mean. One I had trouble with was a bulldog - he wanted to hump my leg and wasn't taking no for an answer. It's an attempt to dominate. I was able to get the lady to lock him in a room. 

Sometimes, you have to be firm and make them get the pet out of the way, even if you have to threaten to double your rates.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have never had a problem with pets. The cats just get nosey is all and the dogs to watch like herk said are the little ones. I like dogs and my customers so far know if they have a problem dog and put them out if they are.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I went to this one house to do some warranty work, they had like 6 
Chihuahua's. And I swear this little one that probably weighed a pound and a half was real mean. He chased me through the hallway. The builder was there and I said something to him so he went and put it away.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

If they look mean I tell them to put them up or I won't come in. If they are good dogs I let them help me work. I had a problem witha golden retriever one time. He kept stealing my tools and hiding them. Ho thought it was funny and I did too but when I told him that it was going to cost alot more if I had to hunt my tools down everytime I needed one he put him up.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Like Peter Sellers in *The Pink Panther*, asking a little boy, "does your dog bite?" 
Boy, "No." 
Peter Sellers goes into the yard and gets torn up by the dog. He says to the boy, "I thought you said the dog doesn't bite." 
Boy, "it's not my dog."


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm an animal lover and never had a problem with anyones pets. I think in 10 years of doing service there were only a couple of times where a dog acted aggressive towards me. I just made sure I had my pipe wrench handy just in case. I always tell the customer if your dog doesn't bite me, I won't bite him.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

dog gets put up-tied up or locked up- my workmans comp is high enough. 2 separate incidents of "dogs that dont bite"--turns out both homeowners were wrong-if its got teeth it can bite- love dogs hate inconsiderate home owners.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

had a game wardens dog bite me years ago. This guy was renting a house near where I grew up while his house was being built. I passed by on my motorcycle really slow and this bull dog chased me and kept snapping at my feet. I was all over the road trying to get away. He finally got a hold on my leg just above the ankle. I almost wrecked and got bogged in the sand and this game warden came running out fussing at me cause I was kicking his dog. WTF? He actually called me a liar when I told him the dog bit me so I showed him the blood he drew. He didn't even apologise and took the dog by the collar and took him in the house.
When my Dad heard about it he filed a complainte to the game commission that the wardens son had a bb gun and was killing birds with it on the road that the incident happened. Florida law states that no one under 16 is allowed to have a bb gun without being accompanied by an adult.
Game warden moved out from that house very shortly afterwards and heard nothing about it since. I hope he got fired.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just tell them that no dog has ever bitten me and lived to tell about it... :thumbup:

If they want to let the dog loose fine with me... :whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You can always strap a duct board knife onto your belt so that they get the message.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> You can always strap a duct board knife onto your belt so that they get the message.


 I had a homeowner who couldn't tie the dog because he had no rope and offered to hold the dog. The dog was a german shep and the homeowner looked like a vegatarian. I told my helper to go get my axe and dont do anything but watch that dog........then the homeowner decides he CAN take the dog inside now. That jerk decided that he valued the dogs life over the dog attacking me!!!! i charge him a hazzard fee!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I'm an animal lover and never had a problem with anyones pets. I think in 10 years of doing service there were only a couple of times where a dog acted aggressive towards me. I just made sure I had my pipe wrench handy just in case. I always tell the customer if your dog doesn't bite me, I won't bite him.


Dog's have great instincts, they can read people and react accordingly. I have only run into a couple of aggressive dogs in my life, and they have been mistreated or taught to be aggressive in some way.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I usually don't have a problem with animals but I've been bite twice. Once by an ankle bitter on the back of my knee. The other time the dog was hanging off my shoes bitting my foot while at the same time the homeowner was telling me, "Oh, she doesn't bite." Sure, I guess she was just checking out my work boots.

I've worked with guys who said, "You go in first. Dogs like you."


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i used to ask people if their dog bit me and i killed it with my shovel, would that interfere with getting paid?..........now just tell them put up the dog. i don't ask, i tell. then i stand there until they do it. this is working better, much better. breid


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

We all get the same start in life. Animals are no different. As your parents will have an influence on your life, so dose the owner of a dog. There are no bad animals, only owners. A shovel to the dogs head is not the answer.
tl


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

airgap said:


> Dog's have great instincts, they can read people and react accordingly. I have only run into a couple of aggressive dogs in my life, and they have been mistreated or taught to be aggressive in some way.


 So true. I cant tell you how many customers that have said that there dog/cat is usually not friendly, but for some reason likes me. These customers always seem to remember this. Dogs and cats generally are a product of their surroundings. A nice family can have an aggressive dog if it's ignored and not exercised and socialized properly.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> So true. I cant tell you how many customers that have said that there dog/cat is usually not friendly, but for some reason likes me. These customers always seem to remember this. Dogs and cats generally are a product of their surroundings. A nice family can have an aggressive dog if it's ignored and not exercised and socialized properly.


 And some dogs hate people with nitrile gloves on!!!! I've had friendly dogs go wacko once they see the gloves being put on. I guess they scared of the Vet or its the color of the gloves.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> And some dogs hate people with nitrile gloves on!!!! I've had friendly dogs go wacko once they see the gloves being put on. I guess they scared of the Vet or its the color of the gloves.


I think they believe you are about to explore someplace on them and they don't like that exam. :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The compund I stayed at in Haiti. The dogs were trained to attack Haitians. White folks could walk right in. Sad but, unfortunately true.

I gotta go through my pics......


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I like dogs and like having them around if they arn't a pain in my neck on the job. You guys are 100% right about asking dogs to get put away. I'm wrong on this one, I let them stay around. My big concern is a cat or dog getting out of the house while the door is open.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Been bit a couple times. Dont like aggressive animals. Got bit by a pit bull in the stomach while on a call outside the house not realizing what brand of dog it was. Called the police and when they arrived I was asked if *I *had any business in the neighborhood, then if* I* did anything to aggrivate the animal. By then there was a 6" diameter dark blue spot around the bite. The officer said I should have that looked at. Then he asked me my weight and guessed 25 pounds high. I said the dog moved suprisingly quick and he mocked me for being slow. The owner across the street said it was her daughters dog and must have broken the chain. By this time I called my wife cause I needed a friend--So you know it must have been bad. She bought me a plant in a little ceramic dog with big eyes that had a tag on its neck that said peace.


----------

